# [SOLVED] Apache padł -> hosts

## icemanPL

Witam , ostatnio zrobilem update systemu .

Po restarcie zresetowal mi sie plik hosts i przestaly dzialac domeny 

obecnie mój plik host to :

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

lokalny_ip     julita.sysdba sysdba

zewnetrzny_ip   julita.sysdba sysdba
```

w pliku od apache dopisalem 

```
 Servername = julita.sysdba
```

Można pingowac serwer SYSDBA , ale apache nie rusza w  error logu 

```
Name or service not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of sysdba.julita.local
```

----------

## SlashBeast

domeny .local to sa chyba uzywane przez mDNSResponder czy tam avahi.

Jak po restarcie plik mogl sie zresetowac?

----------

## icemanPL

Tego nei wiem , nie użyłem opcji etc-update a jednak nadpisało go ..

zmieniłem na 

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

lokalny_ip     sysdba.julita.local sysdba

zewnętrzny_ip   sysdba.julita.local sysdba
```

no i dopisałem w konfiguracji apache

```
ServerName=sysdba.julita.local
```

i teraz śmiga

----------

